

Libscore: View the growth of open source libraries - jhchen
http://libscore.com/?#libs

======
purpleturtle
I'm involved in the project if anyone has comments/suggestions.

~~~
tzs
I'm curious about the reasoning behind including that annoying circle with a
down indicator inside that appears shortly after the page loads and bounces at
the bottom of the page until you first scroll that page.

It seems to serve no purpose other than to let you know that there is more
data to be had by scrolling, but surely pretty much everyone who is going to
see that page already has learned about scrolling. It's one of the first web
browsing skills more people learn.

